# Solved: Need Help Removing Win32.Agent.pz



## russell63 (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheeseball helped me with a problem a year or so ago and I hope he or someone else can help me again. Spybot SD has found the above trojan (I think) but cannot remove it. Here is Spybot and Hijack Logs. Please help.

--- Search result list ---
Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit=...C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe,...

Win32.Agent.pz: Program directory (Directory, fixing failed)
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\

Win32.Agent.pz: Library (File, fixing failed)
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll

Win32.Agent.pz: Library (File, fixing failed)
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll

Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\{02FFAC45-0B10-5633-4296-1801F1A36678}

Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\{F710FA10-2031-3106-8872-93A2B5C5C620}

Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID

Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID

Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID

Win32.Agent.pz: Settings (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Network\UID

DoubleClick: Tracking cookie (Internet Explorer: Brenda Russell) (Cookie, fixed)

MediaPlex: Tracking cookie (Internet Explorer: Brenda Russell) (Cookie, fixed)

BurstMedia: Tracking cookie (Internet Explorer: Brenda Russell) (Cookie, fixed)

BurstMedia: Tracking cookie (Internet Explorer: Brenda Russell) (Cookie, fixed)

TagASaurus: Tracking cookie (Internet Explorer: Brenda Russell) (Cookie, fixed)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:47:14 PM, on 1/6/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\METAMA~1\METAMA~1\METAMA~2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.northwestgeorgia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe,
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Toshiba Hotkey Utility] "c:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe" /lang en
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingA1447] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingC6631] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingA6455] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingC7175] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingB5672] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingD8934] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingB8465] command /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SpybotDeletingD6129] cmd /c del "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll_tobedeleted"
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Lifeline.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ExifLauncher2.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Metamail Trust Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe

--
End of file - 11399 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet *after downloading the program and before scanning*.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *ComboFix* and save it to your desktop.

***Note: In the event you already have ComboFix, this is a new version that I need you to download. It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop***

Close any open browsers and make sure you are disconnected from the net. Unplug the cable if need be before running ComboFix.

 WARNING: *IF you have not already done so ComboFix will disconnect your machine from the Internet when it starts. *
*Please do not re-connect your machine back to the Internet until ComboFix has completely finished.*
If there is no Internet connection when Combofix has completely finished then restart your computer to restore the connection.

Double-click on *combofix.exe* and follow the prompts. When finished, it will produce a report for you. Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review.

***Note: Do not mouseclick comboFix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall***


----------



## russell63 (Jun 18, 2004)

Here is combofix report:

ComboFix 08-01-09.2 - Brenda Russell 2008-01-09 14:22:22.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.595 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Brenda Russell\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
* Created a new restore point
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-12-09 to 2008-01-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-01-09 14:20 . 2000-08-31 08:00	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\NirCmd.exe
2008-01-08 20:13 . 2008-01-08 20:13	1,355	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
2008-01-06 17:46 . 2008-01-06 17:46 d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2007-12-30 19:05 . 2007-12-30 19:05	41,984	--a------	C:\info.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-01-09 01:08	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google Updater
2008-01-06 22:08	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2007-12-14 02:28	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer
2007-12-04 14:56	93,264	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswmon.sys
2007-12-04 14:55	94,544	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswmon2.sys
2007-12-04 14:53	23,152	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswRdr.sys
2007-12-04 14:51	42,912	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2007-12-04 14:49	26,624	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aavmker4.sys
2007-11-15 00:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Lavasoft
2007-11-15 00:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Lavasoft
2007-11-15 00:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-11-13 10:25	20,480	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
2007-02-01 20:36	0	----a-w	C:\Documents and Settings\Brenda Russell\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-03 16:00 15360]
"TOSCDSPD"="C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe" [2004-12-30 03:32 65536]
"updateMgr"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" [ ]
"YSearchProtection"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2007-06-08 09:59 224248]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut"="CHDAudPropShortcut.exe" [2005-12-29 17:21 61952 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CHDAudPropShortcut.exe]
"SynTPEnh"="C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2005-12-16 19:32 761945]
"Toshiba Hotkey Utility"="c:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe" [2006-01-05 17:00 1589248]
"DLA"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE" [2005-10-06 08:20 122940]
"igfxtray"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2005-11-03 02:25 98304]
"igfxhkcmd"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2005-11-03 02:22 77824]
"igfxpers"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2005-11-03 02:26 118784]
"NDSTray.exe"="NDSTray.exe" []
"SmoothView"="C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe" [2005-04-26 19:13 122880]
"Pinger"="c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe" [2005-03-17 20:37 151552]
"IntelZeroConfig"="C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe" [2005-12-05 15:37 667718]
"IntelWireless"="C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" [2005-11-28 14:41 602182]
"avast!"="C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe" [2007-12-04 08:00 79224]
"MotiveMonitor"="C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe" [2002-09-27 01:13 135168]
"PSQLLauncher"="C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" [2006-05-05 17:36 30208]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2006-11-03 18:20 866584]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2005-12-22 18:19 98304]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2007-10-10 19:51 39792]
"REGSHAVE"="C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.exe" [2002-02-04 21:32 53248]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2007-10-01 11:08 185632]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-09-25 00:11 132496]
"YSearchProtection"="C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2007-06-08 09:59 224248]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Digital Lifeline.lnk - C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe [2007-02-03 13:50:08]
ExifLauncher2.lnk - C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe [2007-09-05 20:06:21]
Google Updater.lnk - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe [2007-02-24 15:35:17]
Metamail Trust Manager.lnk - C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe [2005-12-22 17:52:38]
RAMASST.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe [2005-12-22 17:19:44]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\psfus]
psqlpwd.dll 2006-05-05 17:48 40448 C:\WINDOWS\system32\psqlpwd.dll

R0 KR10N;KR10N;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KR10N.sys [2005-01-11 12:05]
R2 FdRedir;FdRedir;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protector Suite QL\Drivers\FdRedir.sys [2006-05-05 18:00]
R2 FileDisk2;FileDisk Protector Kernel Driver;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protector Suite QL\Drivers\filedisk.sys [2006-05-05 17:59]
R2 smihlp;SMI helper driver;C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\smihlp.sys [2006-05-05 17:33]
R3 BoiHwsetup;Access 32bits INT15 routine;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\BoiHwSetup.sys [2005-06-11 00:42]
R3 qkbfiltr;Quanta HotKey Keyboard Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\qkbfiltr.sys [2006-01-12 19:21]
R3 qmofiltr;Quanta HotKey Mouse Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\qmofiltr.sys [2005-05-05 17:27]
R3 TcUsb;TC USB Kernel Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\tcusb.sys [2006-05-05 17:43]
S3 SMCB000;SMSC CIR HID Miniport Device Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidsmsc.sys [2005-12-06 20:50]
S3 tosrfec;Bluetooth ACPI from TOSHIBA;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tosrfec.sys [2005-09-09 17:47]

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2008-01-09 19:31:02 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job"
- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpCmdRun.exe
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1344 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-01-09 14:29:20
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe 468992 bytes executable
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem

scan completed successfully 
hidden files: 2

**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-01-09 14:32:17 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-01-09 19:32:09
.
2008-01-09 01:14:12	--- E O F ---

Here is new hijackthis report:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:35:23 PM, on 1/9/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\METAMA~1\METAMA~1\METAMA~2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.northwestgeorgia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe,
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Toshiba Hotkey Utility] "c:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe" /lang en
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Lifeline.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ExifLauncher2.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Metamail Trust Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe

--
End of file - 10560 bytes

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## russell63 (Jun 18, 2004)

*SDFix report*:

SDFix: Version 1.125

Run by Brenda Russell on Thu 01/10/2008 at 11:16 AM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Trojan Files Found:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\audio.dll.cla - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem\video.dll - Deleted

Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\wsnpoem - Removed

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

catchme 0.3.1344.2 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-01-10 11:24:09
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services & system hive ...

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\ESENT]
"EventMessageFile"=str(2):"c:\windows\system32\ESENT.dll"
"CategoryMessageFile"=str(2):"c:\windows\system32\ESENT.dll"

scanning hidden registry entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 0

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]

Remaining Files:
---------------

File Backups: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Files with Hidden Attributes:

Finished!

*Hijackthis report:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:33:39 AM, on 1/10/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\psqltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\METAMA~1\METAMA~1\METAMA~2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.northwestgeorgia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Toshiba Hotkey Utility] "c:\Program Files\Toshiba\Windows Utilities\Hotkey.exe" /lang en
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Motive\AsstCommon\motmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Protector Suite QL\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Lifeline.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Lifeline\bin\mpbtn.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ExifLauncher2.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Metamail Trust Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metamail Inc\Metamail Tray\Metamail Trust Manager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe

--
End of file - 10255 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks fine now. Any problems?


----------



## russell63 (Jun 18, 2004)

The firewall is no longer being turned off at startup and things seem to be running normally. You guys are great. Don't know what us untechnical people would do without you. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great!!!

You can and *should* remove all of the tools I requested you to download and/or folders associated with them now. It is pointless to keep these tools around as they are updated so frequently that the tools can be outdated within a few days, sometimes within just hours.

*OTMoveIt by OldTimer* has a *CleanUp!* option you can use to remove most of the fixes and associated files and folders if you want to use that. If you get a warning from your firewall or other security programs regarding OTMoveIt attempting to contact the internet you should allow it to do so.

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware: 
Turn off system restore and then turn it back on: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310405

Clean up your PC

Here are some additional links for you to check out to help you with your computer security.

How did I get infected in the first place.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools

You're welcome!


----------

